# Controller che fa perdere sangue in caso di partita persa



## iceman. (6 Dicembre 2014)

E’ stato sospeso il progetto (Kickstaster) per finanziare l'idea di due ideatori dei videogiochi, che speravano di mettere a punto un controller che estraeva il sangue dai giocatori che perdevano le partite.


Video al secondo post


----------



## iceman. (6 Dicembre 2014)




----------



## Fabriman94 (6 Dicembre 2014)

Senza cervello proprio, peccato da una parte perchè era un ottimo supporto per gli sviluppatori, quelli seri. Giusto comunque sospenderli, anzi in galera coloro che lavorano in Kickstarter e gli ideatori di questa robaccia.


----------



## Love (7 Dicembre 2014)

senza parole...chist so sciem...


----------



## Gas (7 Dicembre 2014)

Immagino a che livelli arriverebbe la diffusione delle malattie veneree...


----------



## Mou (7 Dicembre 2014)

Sarebbe il crollo della barriera fra realtà e finzione, i giochi rimangano giochi.


----------

